# different tides for different regions



## poole93 (Feb 8, 2017)

So been researching some places for next year to hunt saltwater and noticd that louisianna and west florida, most the tides are around 1 ft to 2 ft on high tide and negative is arpund 0 to negative point 5, but savannah is having 6 to 8 ft on high tide, that normal for them areas?


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 8, 2017)

The Gulf has very different tides


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 8, 2017)

Add in some wind, the charts are merely a guide at best...


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lousianna tides are not very big but savannah has some of the biggest tides in the world.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 8, 2017)

kevbo3333 said:


> Lousianna tides are not very big but savannah has some of the biggest tides in the world.



West coast has way worse.

But the Chesapeake can be crazy


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 8, 2017)

Warning just because it's a small tides doesn't mean it doesn't have big consequences. The gulf tides are so small but it is also so shallow that they are very important. 6 inches is a lot of water when you need it. The wind can also blow the water out or in and never have a high or low that day.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 8, 2017)

kevbo3333 said:


> Lousianna tides are not very big but savannah has some of the biggest tides in the world.


Savannah and the Georgia coast have some tide drops that can be as much as 10 feet. Now there are tides around the world that can be as much 50 feet.


----------



## across the river (Feb 8, 2017)

poole93 said:


> So been researching some places for next year to hunt saltwater and noticd that louisianna and west florida, most the tides are around 1 ft to 2 ft on high tide and negative is arpund 0 to negative point 5, but savannah is having 6 to 8 ft on high tide, that normal for them areas?



There is alway a "high" spot in the ocean where the moon is above the earth due to gravitation pull.   There will also be another "high spot" in the ocean on the other side of the earth directly opposite the side where the moon is.  The "sides" of the earth, at that point relative to the moon  have the lowest levels where the oceans are being  "stretched out".   As the earth rotates, the land masses make it to the high spots and low spots, giving you two high and two low tides daily.   The bigger the area of water, the bigger the "high spot."  The Atlantic ocean is huge, so there will be a huge high spot in the middle of it when the moon is overhead.  When the coast gets there you get a big  tide, because all of the water in the atlantic is being pulled toward that "high spot".   The gulf is cut off from the atlantic by Florida, and is a much smaller body of water.  You have a much smaller "high spot" from the moon and therefore a smaller  change in water level.   The great lakes actually have a slight tide.  The area of water is so small though (relative to the oceans), that the tide is very very small and isn't noticeable.  The same process goes for the West coast, except there the moon pulls all the water up against the Coast and then the "high spot" heads out into the ocean as the moon passes over head. So to sum it all up, yes, that is normal.


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm like you poole93... I'd like to give the salt a try, but I think you definitely have to go with someone that's been before.  The tides and wind ain't nothing to play with.  And you got to take a dip net so I hear.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Feb 12, 2017)

27metalman said:


> I'm like you poole93... I'd like to give the salt a try, but I think you definitely have to go with someone that's been before.  The tides and wind ain't nothing to play with.  And you got to take a dip net so I hear.



Killer got me into the salt hunting and I took poole with me. I think he's hooked now. Your definitely right tho. Don't go out on your own unless you have been with someone. I don't go to the salt by myself I always take someone. The salt can be a lot of work but very rewarding(ask Poole). Get with me if you want to hunt the salt next season. I like to trade hunts.


----------



## poole93 (Feb 12, 2017)

It's very rewarding and I appreciate you taking me, great hunt and a great time, and I'm definitely hooked, took that bird to the taxidermist yesterday and can't wait to get him back


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 12, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Warning just because it's a small tides doesn't mean it doesn't have big consequences. The gulf tides are so small but it is also so shallow that they are very important. 6 inches is a lot of water when you need it. The wind can also blow the water out or in and never have a high or low that day.



Pay close attention to this


----------



## dom (Feb 14, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> When the water goes out it can be miserable.



uh.... no MM? lol


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 14, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> When the water goes out it can be miserable.



Yep, tidal water can lead to a lot of long waits to get the boat out of the water


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 14, 2017)

dom said:


> uh.... no MM? lol



There was a hard bank with a good bit of sand that was 30 yards wide. Then is turned to mud that went up to the top of the waders. We left the boat in deep water knowing what was going to happen. Had to crawl to displace enough weight to get out.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2017)

aint nothin like bein stuck


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 16, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> There was a hard bank with a good bit of sand that was 30 yards wide. Then is turned to mud that went up to the top of the waders. We left the boat in deep water knowing what was going to happen. Had to crawl to displace enough weight to get out.



Id be waitin on the next tide if the mudmotor couldn't pull us through it.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 16, 2017)

Didn't have time to wait. We shot our limit that morning walked out, scouted for the next day and back before lunch.


----------

